# Lennox pellet stoves.



## DneprDave (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't see any threads about Lennox stoves. How do they compare with other more popular stoves?  It seems that after Lennox bought Whitfield, their stoves sort of disappeared. My local stove shop sold Whitfield, but they don't sell Lennox. My old Whitfield is built like a tank, does Lennox make a similar stove? What's the story there?

Dave


----------



## rona (Apr 3, 2014)

Very few people brag about their Lennox. That should tell you something.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 3, 2014)

Lennox still makes and sells the bought Country line of pellet stoves.  The Ps40 Winslow still pretty popular and very effective heater.  Like most things when Lennox buys the established companies, their MO seems to be raise price right away and ride it as long as tolerable.  Too bad, Country wood stoves and pellet stoves were very good value at one time.  On this forum, it seems Harman, Quadrafire, Enviro and Englander are the big dawgs.  Lots of other good stoves as well...


----------



## warmhouse2 (Apr 3, 2014)

I LOVE my Lennox Cascade.  Its a very simple stove to operate, easy to clean.  Burning since 2011 and no issues.  I have never has a problem with any pellets from box stores other than some have tons of ash.  It will eat large pellets to crumbs and anything in between.  Only issue is there are not many of us on these boards.


----------



## Bioburner (Apr 3, 2014)

Whitfield had good line of stoves. Usually pretty robust and easy to maintain and never needed to be leader of the pack with tech. I still have a working first model. KISS. May be picking up a 20 year old Quest this weekend. Simple fasco fans and motors.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 4, 2014)

The Whitfield advantage 2T is still the most copied pellet stove to date-  basic look and configuration   the Quad 1200, the Enviro EF3/Meridian, Lennox winslow, Avalon Astoria and others-  all bay windows and motors roughly the same layout.  A wonderful workhorse of a heater too, hence the term "whitfield hot".  I'm still a big fan of the 2T.


----------



## Delta-T (Apr 4, 2014)

IIRC Lennox Hearth Products division (the stove part of the company) was sold last year-ish to another company...an acronym I do not recall. The Montage (lennox product) very similar guts to the Optima and Profile modles of Whitfield origin. Tough little bugger.


----------



## MountainSean (Apr 4, 2014)

Delta-T said:


> IIRC Lennox Hearth Products division (the stove part of the company) was sold last year-ish to another company...an acronym I do not recall. The Montage (lennox product) very similar guts to the Optima and Profile modles of Whitfield origin. Tough little bugger.


Lennox is now IHP, Innovative Hearth Products. The Lennox branding will be gone within a couple of months as well.


----------



## SteveG518 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lennox (IHP) is changing their name to Ironstrike within the next couple of months. Whitfield selling his company to Lennox was the worst thing he could have done IMHO. Lennox took a monopoly of a pellet stove, the Advantage 2T, and decided to halt production in late 05-06. Stupid move on their part. Thats like Honda saying, well the Civic isn't selling so lets get rid of it.  Pre year 2000 Whitfield = great. Lennox = junk, expensive replacement parts, and very little manufacturer support now that they're just another investment group. Some people will claim they love their Lennox stoves, but they are few and far between. That is with the exception of the Montage, (basically a Whitfield Profile 20 without the photo-eye)


----------



## stovelark (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello Steve,   couldn't agree with you more.  Anyone who used and worked on the Adv 2T series really appreciated it.  I like my EF3 from Enviro, it too is much like that stove, analog dials instead of a M/B.  I don't want to know Lennox (too much) but all the hearth products of theirs which they usually bought other companies, nothing developed in house, they ruined them too.


----------



## SteveG518 (Apr 5, 2014)

Absolutely stovelark.  The EF3 is a great little heater, and yes, very similar to the 2T and such. Jerry Whitfield was a combustion engineer for Boeing, so I'm under the assumption he had some brains when designing his stoves. Being a technician myself I love working on the older Whitfields. 9 out of 10 times a good cleaning and new door gasket gets them back to purring like a kitten. Hell, I replaced a 26 year old Quest that was in my garage with my Astoria after I got the Ravelli. Funny thing is that Quest still ran like a swiss clock. Donated it to my brother to help him cut down on oil consumption (after all what are brothers for?)
Glad to see the Old Whits getting a lot of love around here. Definitely in my top 5 favorites.


----------



## stovelark (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Steve.   Agreed.  Two of my favorite stoves are based on the 2T, the Quad CB1200 and your Astoria.  Similar physical characteristics and operating methods.  I never was huge fan of the profile series, I wasn't keen on the photo eyes.  I still like my EF3, her replacement though is gonna be the new version of the Quad Mount Vernon E2, like the original MV.  I hear its coming back out, the 4 speed version of the CB1200 in the cast body.  Never been a huge fan of the MV AE, but it is a superbly quiet operating stove.  I always thought the little Prodigy/Quests were cool stoves too, but the 2T def my fav.  Take care.


----------



## SteveG518 (Apr 5, 2014)

Absolutely, however I just can't justify the cost of the new MV, that along with a small hopper and high BTU's. I've heard of people eating through 4 bags of pellets a day with that monstrosity. That, coupled with Quad being another investment group company, It'd take an act of God for them to get a penny from me. I've heard of new CB1200's coming with heat tubes falling out and having to be flared in the field at install just to keep them in place. Just my 2 cents. Stoves are like cars, you've got Ford guys and Checy guys always fighting, just like you've got diehard Quad guys vs. diehard Travis guys.  All comes down to personal preference. Take care.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Apr 5, 2014)

Lennox has done what so many large companies do, they buy up the competition, then keep a little portion of the line and trash the rest.

This gives back a portion of the investment and gets the competition gone.

The bean counters do a butt ton of math to figure out the numbers needed to make a profit this way.

Whitfield, as mentioned was a robust stove that was just a good product.

We have two and they just work well.

Lennox, and the lack of folks bragging about them says it all.


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 5, 2014)

Snowy Rivers said:


> Lennox has done what so many large companies do, they buy up the competition, then keep a little portion of the line and trash the rest.
> 
> This gives back a portion of the investment and gets the competition gone.
> 
> ...


 Or they don't break as much as harmans!


----------



## stovelark (Apr 6, 2014)

Uh Oh      here comes the Harman Police!!


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 6, 2014)

An indicator of good marketing is amount of response.(I'll get a rise sooner or later)


----------



## rona (Apr 6, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Or they don't break as much as harmans!


Guess who owns Harmans?  Same global company that owns Quadrafire.


----------



## Owen1508 (Apr 7, 2014)

rona said:


> Guess who owns Harmans?  Same global company that owns Quadrafire.


 HHT


----------

